# Suche Lenze CAN BUS USB Adapter



## _loki_ (18 September 2009)

die Nummer war EMF2171IB.
Da für würde ich ein gleich wertigen Adapter suchen um mit GlobalDrive auf meine Regler zukommen.
Weiß jemand wo man so was finden kann?


----------



## Kurt (20 September 2009)

den kriegts bei lenze oder beim Hersteller www.peak-system.com


----------



## _loki_ (21 September 2009)

Besten Dank.

500euro ist aber auch ne Hausmarke


----------



## JollyJumper83 (9 Oktober 2009)

Eine super Adresse für solche Fragen ist www.frequenz-shop.de,
ich hatte vor kurzen einige Hitachi Angelegenheiten die konnten mir mit allen helfen. Wir kaufen dort mittlerweile auch unsere Lenze Produkte. Die haben zwar nicht jeden kleinen Artikel im Shop aber da reicht eigentlich immer nur kurz anrufen und ein paar Tage später haste deine Sachen. Das ganze auch noch zu Preisen die ich so noch nicht gesehen habe. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## JollyJumper83 (9 Oktober 2009)

Ohhhh hopala jetzt seh ich grad der Beitrag war ja von 2007  hehe naja lieber spät als nie!


----------

